# specialized p2 for trails?



## XJimmyTheSaintX (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey there people. I'm looking to replace my cheap diamond back from GI Joes, with something much better. Ive found a specialized p2 for sale on my local craigslist, and with everything i have read bout it, i think its just what i want. i used to love bmxing, and if i still have fun "jumping" the diamond back, the p2 should just blow me away right?

well, the main question i have is, to anyone who has ridden this bike, how does the p2 do for trail riding? i'm talking moderate downhill, with pretty chill lil drops, and a decent amount climbing, though not extreme climbing by any means. Does this bike work well enough all over the mountain?

i know this bike is primarily a jumper, which is why i posted here. in case anyone cares. 

thanks for your help! (sorry i type so much)


----------



## TortugaTonta (Jun 14, 2004)

I used to have a GT Ruckus 1.0 from 2001 I think, used to ride it xc, dj and take it too the bmx track once in a while. It was a cool do it all bike. As I got better at dj's and more serious about dj's I replaced it with a p2 chromo, I really have no desire to ride the p2 xc. Its really stiff and the geometry would make it near impossible for me to sit on the seat and pedal, and with the stiffness the bike would skip all over the place pedaling through roots or rocks.

I would say that it is not a good do it all bike, not impossible to trail ride, just not a lot of fun to trail ride, the ruckus was a lot of fun as a do it all bike.


----------



## demonbydesign (Sep 6, 2008)

XJimmyTheSaintX said:


> Hey there people. I'm looking to replace my cheap diamond back from GI Joes, with something much better. Ive found a specialized p2 for sale on my local craigslist, and with everything i have read bout it, i think its just what i want. i used to love bmxing, and if i still have fun "jumping" the diamond back, the p2 should just blow me away right?
> 
> well, the main question i have is, to anyone who has ridden this bike, how does the p2 do for trail riding? i'm talking moderate downhill, with pretty chill lil drops, and a decent amount climbing, though not extreme climbing by any means. Does this bike work well enough all over the mountain?
> 
> ...


You sound like me and what I wanted out of a bike. A bit of trail/light downhill/bmx and I went through testing out of many bikes before settling on a 2008 Giant STP SS just like this one...

https://bikeshop.com.ua/images/giant_2008_stp-ss.jpg

It may not be exactly what you'd want as it's a single speed but they make other STP's that are geared.

I can tell you that all you'd have to do is swap out the tires (not the wheels) for a set of trail ready tires and off you go into the woods! One guy I know has a similar style geometry bike and has a mountain bike tread tire on the front wheel and keeps a street tire on the back wheel. Food for thought. I haven't swap out the tires myself yet but I have taken it on the local trails with the stock street tires on it now and yeah I slipped in the loose sand here and there but man what a blast I had!

And just to note on the P2. I tested 2 of them before and they were so damn heavy that I could not imagine taking them on a trail ride. The upgrades to make them light enough wouldn't justify it...for me. They seem to stiff to be able to ride the trails comfortably also. Whereas the Giant STP's are light, strong with out being too stiff and really designed for the best of both world's.

OH yeah, for under a grand too. :thumbsup:


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Check leelikesbikes.com - his perspective is that a bike like the P2 can do anything...I took my Evil DOC for a trail ride this week and although it isn't perfect, it sure was a lot of fun.

Just make sure you have enough seatpost to get decent leg extension...

Oh, here is Lee's take on a DJ bike for do-it-all:
_I'm starting to think dirt-jump hardtails are the ultimate do-everything bikes - especially if you want to keep things simple. They are relatively inexpensive, and you can ride them pretty much anywhere. They won't rail rough terrain like an all-mountain suspension bike, but they're super fun in town, at the jumps and on many trails.

The Giant STP-0 is a very nice bike that will serve you well (as my P.3 has served me). The Rock Shox Argyle fork is a winner, and the short stays and 69-degree head angle have become standard for DJ hardtails. Thoughts:

- Get the longer frame.

- Get the longest seatpost you can, with a quick release collar. This will let you rip the dirt jumps or spin across the rugged landscape.

- The 1×9 gearing will work fine, as long as you're strong and the trail isn't crazy-steep. If you have to walk a section, so what? _


----------



## XJimmyTheSaintX (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks for the thoughts guys, its appreciated. 

I think this bike has 2 rings up front, like 22 and 32 or something. this is an older p2 if that makes a difference. the majority of the riding this bike ill see is on campus shenanigans, with whatever trails or jumps i can find on the weekend. 

from what ive gathered... this bike can be trail ridden, though its not the most desireable bike to do it with? the seat post was something i was thinking of allready... plus, if it means i need to get more in shape to lug the heavy bike around, im ok with that!

as for a beginnner re-learning how to dirt jump... is this an ok bike?

im kinda have it stuck in my mind to make this bike work, as it is a great deal, and my GI Joes bike leaves sooo much to be desired


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

XJimmyTheSaintX said:


> thanks for the thoughts guys, its appreciated.
> 
> I think this bike has 2 rings up front, like 22 and 32 or something. this is an older p2 if that makes a difference. the majority of the riding this bike ill see is on campus shenanigans, with whatever trails or jumps i can find on the weekend.
> 
> ...


Just go buy it already! :thumbsup:

If it is a good deal and it doesn't work for you, you can always sell it for about what you paid in the future.
The P series are very capable DJ type bikes, no doubt.

Heavy? Fark, a new Trek 3700 probably weighs more, as will an entry level Forge (or something comparable.)


----------



## XJimmyTheSaintX (Jul 30, 2008)

well, as i sit here thinking about what a good deal this is...i figure i will ask people who would actually know a good deal...

its $300 for the bike and a giro full face helmet. He is the second owner and bought it from a guy 3 years ago. Supposedly the bike is in excellent condition, which i can attest to when i check it out later. apparently he just doesnt ride it as much as he thought. i figure its an 04 or maybe an 05. I shall certainly be looking it over very carefully. 

is this the good deal i think it is?


----------

